# So, lets try this again.



## smokeamotive (Feb 11, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I started to smoke some cheese in the MES. As it was rather chilly (in the teens) I thought I would knock the chill off the MES. So I set the temp to 100dgs, started the AMNS and put the cheese in the smoker.
	

		
			
		

		
	








As it was a busy day I ran to the store to pick up some things, and when I got back this is what I found







When I went to the store I forgot to turn off the heat in the MES. What a mess! So today I'm trying it again. This time I'm not going to forget to turn off the heat!

Here It is in the smoker.







Sharp chedder, Cojack, Pepper jack and mild Chedder (clockwise)

will update later.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 11, 2011)

OK tie a string around your finger to remember to turn off the heat!!!! maybe tie the other end to the mes!!!LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Good luck,let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 11, 2011)

It was 20° outside

I started my MES and let it warm up to 100°

Turned it off and it maintained 70° for 2 hours

Try using mesh racks and the cheese will hold together a little better.

Nice Pic Though!!!

Todd


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 11, 2011)

Well the cheese is done and out of the smoker.







Now to bag it up and see if I can wait for 2 weeks before trying it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for lookin.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good.  I did some on another post that I used the Amazin Smoker on instead of the MES heat unit.  With just the amazin smoker it kept the temps about 75-80 inside and was just a dream to do this with.  If you decide to really get into cheeses, I'd say it's money well spent. 

On a side note, we are in the waiting stage for ours as well and that's one of the toughest things to do is leave it sit in the fridge and look at it every day knowing you can't have any yet.  Hope yours turns out well.  The second batch looks good.


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 12, 2011)

Rstr Hunter said:


> Looks good.  I did some on another post that I used the Amazin Smoker on instead of the MES heat unit.  With just the amazin smoker it kept the temps about 75-80 inside and was just a dream to do this with.  If you decide to really get into cheeses, I'd say it's money well spent.
> 
> On a side note, we are in the waiting stage for ours as well and that's one of the toughest things to do is leave it sit in the fridge and look at it every day knowing you can't have any yet.  Hope yours turns out well.  The second batch looks good.


If you look at the pics you will see my AMNS down at the bottom, left of the heating unit. I only turn on the heat to keep the smoker over 50 dgs.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

It was in the single digits here and with my smoker in my noninsulated detached garage it got and kept at 75-80 with just that.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 12, 2011)

Smokeamotive, that second batch looks great!  I love smoked cheese and it would be hard for me to wait for 2 weeks to try it but if that's what it takes to make it taste so good I'd put a lock on the fridge in the garage! (That's where I keep all of my BBQ stuff that needs refrig.)  Keep up the good work it has to be good!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## smokermark (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad that it worked out for yo this go, cheese looks great. What is that word "anticipation" making us wait. I think you're gonna enjoy your cheese a lot.


----------

